# Purple Haze



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

When are new stocks expected?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I sent some more stock to Johnny at the end of last week, so they should be with C&S soon  We have now run out, so get it while you can  Don't worry, we'll make some more, but immediate stocks have run dry.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Beat me too it Dom 

Roc - Theres your answer... should be with me any day now...


----------

